# Streaming music and photos from NAS



## chelman (Oct 27, 2004)

Tivo should come up with software for Network Attached Storage (NAS) like the Buffalo LinkStation, to Streaming music, video, and photos.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

A lot of those NASes don't have systems to officially add user server apps to, which is what Tivo would require. It might be easier on TiVos part to add uPNP media server support to their DVR.


----------



## cvb6214 (Oct 25, 2007)

My NAS is supposed to have a mode where it can act as a iTunes server. Since Tivo is supposed to be able to access iTunes files maybe that would be a way to do it.


----------



## tuffghost (Dec 12, 2005)

cvb6214 said:


> My NAS is supposed to have a mode where it can act as a iTunes server. Since Tivo is supposed to be able to access iTunes files maybe that would be a way to do it.


your tivo only plays your itunes with tivo desktop running, and you can't run tivo desktop on a NAS. so no, that wouldn't work.

unless you hack something. and then i still dunno....


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

chelman said:


> Tivo should come up with software for Network Attached Storage (NAS) like the Buffalo LinkStation, to Streaming music, video, and photos.


chip_r has gotten galleon running on a debianized Linksation variant (Kuro HG). He has a how-to over at NAS Central that you can follow to make yours do the same.


----------

